# Black headed does!



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

Here's an example of the does I'm buying from Troy Powell, in Texas. I think they're wonderfully thick, could use a break from breeding. Needs muscle. Thoughts? I'm buy 5 of the black headed girls, and one solid black buck. I'm thinking about bringing home a little all black doeling, while I'm at it.

I want opinions!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh I love the black traditionals!!! We have a black traditional buckling that is EGGS bred--I absolutely LOVE his coloring!

My dream is to have a good, show quality herd that offers black traditionals. 

I would buy them all!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

however, I have not researched this so I am not sure--but I am just throwing this out there. From what I have heard a black traditional does not automatically throw a black traditional offspring. 

I know the black buck would be an awesome choice for you if you like this coloring. I have heard that a black and a traditional breeding has better chances of the black traditional offspring. 

We just had a black, paint, buckling born here. He is 98% south african and his dam and sire were all solid black. We are retaining him for future breeding. :greengrin:


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

How awesome! I'm not breeding for color, though. I hate most color breeders. Their goats have no show record, and just breed to breed. I'm taking most of my goats to their first show August 28th! MD state fair.

Mr Powell said: "..... when we breed these traditional does to the black bucks we get 60% [black traditional], 30% black & white paint, 10% solid black, and on the occasion we'll have one that reverts back to regular traditional."
So I will have have color.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> How awesome! I'm not breeding for color, though. I hate most color breeders


 So you hate me?... 

I am now breeding for paints....
That makes "Color"? :scratch: :?

Not bad looking Does... they are needing more weight on them.... not the type of heads I like on Does though .....

there is one Doe there... that doesn't have volume to her... she is a but small...compared to the other 2 ..all the way around...

How is their teat structure?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Pam, your goats definitly put the muscle in color! I love looking at your goats.

Riot-Those are good looking brood does. The definitly need more muscle and better toplines. I've watched Little League Ranch for a long time....but was never really impressed with what he had to offer. I hope you get some good kids out these girls though.


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

Pam! I love you! haha
No no, I love your goats. I dislike people who breed solely for the color. Their goats have prominent flaws, but they continue to breed. "Pwetty cowor goats."
I'd consider paint 'colored'. You're goats are beautifully conformed and all muscular. <3 Their color is bonus!
They will be quite fat and happy when they come to me.  I doubt their on any supplements/grain, which is what I do for pregnant/lactating/growing goats.

Can you show me an example of the head you like?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Pam, your goats definitly put the muscle in color! I love looking at your goats.


 :hug: thank you



> Pam! I love you! haha
> No no, I love your goats. I dislike people who breed solely for the color. Their goats have prominent flaws, but they continue to breed. "Pwetty cowor goats."
> I'd consider paint 'colored'. You're goats are beautifully conformed and all muscular. <3 Their color is bonus!
> They will be quite fat and happy when they come to me.  I doubt their on any supplements/grain, which is what I do for pregnant/lactating/growing goats.
> ...


 :hug: thank you too...
Sure ....here are 3 of my Doe's heads....

I don't like the big dipped heads...... but... that is just my preference.... others may like them.... :wink:


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

GotmygoatMTJ said:


> Pam, your goats definitly put the muscle in color! I love looking at your goats.
> 
> Riot-Those are good looking brood does. The definitly need more muscle and better toplines. I've watched Little League Ranch for a long time....but was never really impressed with what he had to offer. I hope you get some good kids out these girls though.


I missed your post! Do you think they'll be able to place in shows? At some point I'm going to buy a nice, nice show buck. Cross it with my ********. Breed out the bad, leaving color, and good genes.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> THIS GROUP IS SOME OF OUR FIRST CROSS DOES.


 This is on the add of those Does...are they Percentages?

There is one Doe... that I seen within those 3... that stood out to me... I think she is the one in the back.... 
in the video.. she has a huge tag in her ear..the biggest tag...she is big boned and more muscled looking Doe..that has potential....the one in front of her.. isn't bad either....but time will tell.. if she will fill in.... the only way to find out with a show is.. get their weight up and get them to their potential...all trimmed up/hooves and see how they do...... It is hard to say ...what a judge will like ....or dislike... they are suppose to go by the rules but yet ...I see them as going by their own preference.... 

I do have to say though... the only one I really don't like is.. the smaller one she isn't as big in volume as the other two....and her pasterns seem pretty weak...

Though...A buck would benefit you better...if you did get a real..real nice one... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm all over it...got one of me own the one i chose for our breeder. Very nice Markings very nice.


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

but as u see he is also a little nubian but i saw the dam and sire they were huge.
the sire was 100% Boer Mama was mixed. any your does are perfect.

we want a full red head boer but first we have to use what we got and hope they will make pretty babies to sell to invest in a full boer. but black jack will never leave my farm or my arms.......


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh Pam who could hate you dear. your goats are beautiful and i conspire to have health happy goats. we git what we git. and love it. we are hopeful for mix colors this breeding season we have two tradional boers or i thought we did till i look at horns. Mammy and Sadee's horn roll down and back so that from front u don't see them at a distance at all. then we have Boer with stand up sort of thrown back horns. hmmm. so what i got? makes me wonder what i bought. i got papers on Mammy and Sadee and on the recued Nubian doe Kasha. Jack is 75 Boer and 25 Nubian but his shape is all Boer. if not for some color flaws and spotty ears u would not know. we have a painted Boer doe she has the straight up horns. they are all young yet don't know how much they will go back. but like i say Mammy and Sadee's are so close to their skull cap and curl down u have to be right up on em to see em. see mammy below.


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

how u all get ur big pics in there?


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

toth boer goats said:


> > THIS GROUP IS SOME OF OUR FIRST CROSS DOES.
> 
> 
> This is on the add of those Does...are they Percentages?
> ...


Thanks Pam, as for the cross thing I don't know. He didn't say they were percentages when I called. I'm calling him again after we buy a new truck (we looked at at least 50 today), and if they're percentages, I'll get regular traditionals. The price is the same. I'll get a picture of those too. 
As for the teat structure, it looks 1+1+. 100% pigment. The middle girl is preg, due in Sept.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Oh Pam who could hate you dear.


 :hug: Your right you get what ya git.... :wink:



> how u all get ur big pics in there?


 I have a photo gizmo... that I size them up..... :thumb:



> Thanks Pam, as for the cross thing I don't know. He didn't say they were percentages when I called. I'm calling him again after we buy a new truck (we looked at at least 50 today), and if they're percentages, I'll get regular traditionals. The price is the same. I'll get a picture of those too.
> As for the teat structure, it looks 1+1+. 100% pigment. The middle girl is preg, due in Sept.


No problem.... :thumb:

I'd find out what I'd be buying...I always like FB... not purebreds(percentages)... it is more for your money...

Yeah I'd love to see pics of the others if you decide to...get them instead... :wink: 
The black heads sounds good...but that would suck if they are just Purebreds or percentages..... :hug:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I have a sort of unrelated question. I am very interested in the boer talk, but I don't know anything. All the boers I have seen have pretty steep rumps, including my neighbors goats. Is that something that only matters in dairy goats?

I love to see the pictures and I am starting to be able to see what you mean sometimes.

Thanks.
Jan


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

toth boer goats said:


> No problem.... :thumb:
> 
> I'd find out what I'd be buying...I always like FB... not purebreds(percentages)... it is more for your money...
> 
> ...


I called him! Great news! 100% (fb) AGBGA registered, AND all bred for Sept kids! I get to hand pick each goat. They're coming to me with numbers, so I picked out these names.
-Sammie.
-Skylar.
-Charlotte.
-Lily.(Harry Potter<3)
-Delanie.
and if I end up with a black girl: Sage. <3
--
I'm going to rename the buck (on his papers). So if he ever gets Ennobled, he'll be better known by an awesome name. 
:thumb: Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

lissablack said:


> I have a sort of unrelated question. I am very interested in the boer talk, but I don't know anything. All the boers I have seen have pretty steep rumps, including my neighbors goats. Is that something that only matters in dairy goats?
> 
> I love to see the pictures and I am starting to be able to see what you mean sometimes.
> 
> ...


Steep? I think I know what you mean.










Above would be my ideal buck. He is ennobled.

A famously ennobled goat, Eggsfile, down below.









I would kill for some of his semen, LOL. It's $500 a straw.

Does that make since? Goats who don't have muscle on heir topline can seems like they have a swayed back. Or, they are poorly bred.

Below is an Ennobled doe. The only thing I don't like is her nose.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow, that is one huge picture! These three have less steep rumps. I guess everyone wants that.

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I called him! Great news! 100% (fb) AGBGA registered, AND all bred for Sept kids! I get to hand pick each goat. They're coming to me with numbers, so I picked out these names.
> -Sammie.
> -Skylar.
> -Charlotte.
> ...


 :thumbup: :hi5: 



> Wow, that is one huge picture! These three have less steep rumps. I guess everyone wants that.
> 
> Jan


 HeHe...I agree... that is huge... :shocked:

And yes.. no to steep rumps... :wink:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

You don't want boers to be tooo straight across the back though. You want a nice rounded hip. Too straight across the back and into the hip is frowned upon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that is true... :hi5:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

The black headed does in the first picture have the same body, neck, head and horn configuration as our very first FB brown headed Boer we bought. She gave us some kids that also had her skinny neck and body but I love this doe. She is our first and I cant seem to part with her. One of our does is a large boned doe that looks like the one large photo. She produced paints (99% Boer) that are also very thick body and great build. We like the look of what comes out of her. I guess it depends on what you are breeding for. We are breeding for property management and for meat and for pets. We also want animals that dont require a lot of doctoring. Our first doe hardly ever has any health issues at all even though she is smaller than our strong hefty doe. I have been curious about the black boers and their genetics. We look out our windows and watch our animals and like the look of paints. They are also our very best producers so far for sturdy meat animals.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

We have thought about adding some black color to our herd and still may. I do believe that it is possible to get 'pretty' color and good solid animals if you are picky in the genetics to be from a good quality ranch with good lineage pedigree. We did get a quality 'color gene' doe (98 % Boer registered) bred to a solid red for the purpose of getting the paint look on our hill. Yes, we do like the fancy color and found it is possible to have a quality paint animal. Here are some photos of our best doeling and the kind of animal we like for our herd. She is from good registered stock. --Also a picture of the first doe we bought that is not high quality in looks but is a good in health and smarts. She is excellent herd queen and momma, but you can see how skinny her legs are. She is still worth keeping as she has great hooves, great udder, mothering skills and seems to have the least troubles in all ways and even seems more worm resistant than the others if that is possible.. There is a lot to think about when building a herd but we are learning it is best to start with high quality registered stock first and I know that some breed for show animals but we want to breed for the all around animal & hope to have a balance in this.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oops my other picture didnt send last time. Here is our low quality doe, Abelene. She has skinny legs and her doelings have her same body and legs. Her babies are one day old in the photo


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

ooo.. trying again..to load picture of Abelene.


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

packhill, your goats are gorgeous!

So, they have a skinny neck and light boned? I'm trying to figure out what kind of buck I'd need? how do you describe heavily boned?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Look at Ennobled Lewis Creek Bono on Able Acres Website. He is a thick boned, muscular buck, what the boers used to look like before they started making them more refined with longer necks. Maybe they are finally realizing their mistake and have decided that a buck like Bono is correct.


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

So, this buck is light boned, longer neck, and needs to be muscled? Am I seeing it right? He also looks young.


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

You guys are making me want boers I love floppy ears


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

freckles, I can help ya out! 

I called a man from Kentucky asking how his goats worked out. He loves them. He said Troy doesn't feed grain, so the goats are thin(er). He said Troy was fantastic and his was only displeased with their 'size'.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful goaties!!!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Size is everything. Bigger is better, smaller is nil. You have to wonder if its feeding or genetics when someone says that someone else's goats are small. I've had huge does with no papers. Then I see goats with papers, small, not worth paying for, and people try to sell them for 300and up just because they've got some * in their background.

Now, to the commercial producer, smaller does are better, because they don't need as much feed. But if your'e looking for quality, meaty does, don't skimp. I'm not trying to sound rude, that is not what I'm trying to do at all, I just don't want you to be downhearted or let down in the end.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Riot_My_Love said:


> packhill, your goats are gorgeous!
> 
> So, they have a skinny neck and light boned? I'm trying to figure out what kind of buck I'd need? how do you describe heavily boned?


Thank you. We really don't have very many goats to know enough but read a lot and talk to a lot of people. I dont know what all the correct wording is for the show goat type requirements. We just like the sturdy look of FB Boers. I think the skinny neck is what some do like in the show goat. Our Abelene is just a petite light little stepper with small little hooves and thinner graceful legs. I guess it depends on what you are breeding for. I think the show goats have different looks than what the meat goat may be bred for. The thinner Abelene Doe may just be the more natural look of a boer and we are making them bigger for meat production.. She is a very healthy doe in all ways and I dont want to bred away from that either. I don't want to breed the healthy qualities out of an animal. She seriously hardly ever has worm issues while the others do and have. I have had her the longest and I think it is mostly her eating habits.
I am no expert on what show goat bucks have to have. The black buck looks good to me. I don't see a thin neck on him. Some of the solid colored boers seem to have shorter bodies and people who breed for meat like the longer body look from what I am told.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Riot_My_Love....Fixed your "Big" pic problem above... I put it back for you page 2 .... :wink:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow congrats on the new additions!
I never realized how muscular some of them can get!!


----------

